# Would yall buy the Fx5 again?



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a filter for my 90 and was leaning towards the fx5. Just need opinions from people with it. thanks


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Search the forums their are so many reviews from what I have read on here they are pretty good, but in saying that a few people on here prefer to pay a little extra and buy a ehiem. They just released a fx6....

Have you considered a sump tank?

Firstly we will need to know...
How big your tank is
What fish you have


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

also I have seen the eheim 2075 is that big enough for a 90? I've looked all over the internet and I can't find anything


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

It is a standard 90. no fish just setting it up. I want to do a discus tank but thats up in the air right now. I dont want to do a sump right now the extra weight on my 2nd story worries me.

I have read on this forum and many others on the reviews. Then I see where people would of gone eheim, but then I have read the eheim pro 3 series leaks so I can't decide basicly. lol


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I am 100% sure you will be able to find bad reviews and people saying the eheim pumps leak the fx5 leaks and all that ****. 
Personally id assess your budget than go from their i dont know how much fx5s are in your country haha im in aus.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah Im sure but when I see it on multiple sites it throws up red flags with the eheim pro series.

Fx5 are much cheaper than a eheim. +/- $200 but thats without media.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

skins4431 said:


> yeah Im sure but when I see it on multiple sites it throws up red flags with the eheim pro series.
> 
> Fx5 are much cheaper than a eheim. +/- $200 but thats without media.


They are $500-600+ in Aus.


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll be buying the FX6 or an FX5 again for sure. They are fine filters. I also have a 2262 and it's a real ***************...but a beast of a filter. That thing just churns water. But the FX5 is plenty powerful and is very easy to work on. I would go with an fx5 and an EHEIM 2217 on that tank and be done with it.


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I love my fx5s. I have one that's been running strong for 4 years and I have sand substrate.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the FX5 as well, I also have 2 Aquatop CV400 filters which are well worth the price! Ehiems are very nice but have found them not the easiest to work with. Parts are also expensive to buy. That being said it is a popular filter amongst many..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> I need a filter for my 90 and was leaning towards the fx5. Just need opinions from people with it. thanks


I would actually probably spend another $150 and get the Eheim 2262 for several different reasons. I like my FX5 for the most part but I am always afraid that the hose connected to the aquastop valve is going to slip off. It is also finicky in regards to putting too much mechanical media. The design of the pump is so sound that it doesn't slip so if media is clogged it will blow micro bubbles.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for yalls opinions. I believe I'm going to buy the fx5. All it is, is a little bit of money. Lol

And dang glad I live in the US. That's alot of money for a filter down in aus


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

ok well just ordered the fx5.... now to the media what and how much do I need to order.

biomax? or matrix?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> ok well just ordered the fx5.... now to the media what and how much do I need to order.
> 
> biomax? or matrix?


Either would be fine. Here is a link to a spray bar. That is what I would recommend to get a nice even and strong current throughout your tank.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=248582


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks I was look for that link one day lol. I remember someone had made one on here and couldnt find that link.

how much media do I need to fill all the baskets up?

i saw on matrix comes in a gallon bucket. would that be enough? 
i also thought about using purigen


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

razor do you have a picture of the finish spray bar up somewhere? so i can see it on your tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> razor do you have a picture of the finish spray bar up somewhere? so i can see it on your tank.


On both videos make sure to click the little "gear" looking icon and change the resolution to 720p so you can get a better detailed look.











The link I provided earlier shows a diagram on page two. It is very easy to make and cheap and well worth the effort.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks man. Yeah I will be doing this.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> thanks man. Yeah I will be doing this.


Let me know if you need help. You will be glad you did.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I am someone who caused a large stink with the FX5 when I first bought it. Compared to many other filters it has tons of mechanical media compared to Bio. From what I am seeing the FX5 change to FX6 looks to be about the same as the 405 to the 406. I studied the old post on the fx5 with different media setups now I figured it out I like the filter and would buy another. Though I do like the old style straight up and down trays that allow you to use whatever (Rena,Eheim, etc.)instead of forcing you to use all the foam pads. My question is the FX6 worth the extra $80.00 or so?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

skins4431 said:


> ok well just ordered the fx5.... now to the media what and how much do I need to order.
> 
> biomax? or matrix?


I use Matrix in my tanks and it works great. I also have one of razorbacks spraybars for the FX5...it works great.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd likely go with a dual canister setup as opposed to a single FX5 if I had to do it again. Not that I'm unhappy with the filter, it does a good job.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Skinns 4431 I don't think you can go wrong with either. I run both matrix and biomax they both seem to do the job. The matrix will work out cheaper. Seachem is a good company.

I run my FX5 with two 406's. You know I look at the 406 like a ac110 in canister form. The 406 holds more media but the AC110 moves the water so does it equal out? Who Knows.....this setup has been working nicely I must admit the 06 is so easy it's small compared to the FX5 and cleans out easy I just hate getting the top off, I just know I'm going to break it one of these times :? .

Razor your tank is awesome!!!! Where did you get those Rocks? The way you have it built you can hardly even tell the Bar is there?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

hawkkerw said:
 

> Skinns 4431 I don't think you can go wrong with either. I run both matrix and biomax they both seem to do the job. The matrix will work out cheaper. Seachem is a good company.
> 
> I run my FX5 with two 406's. You know I look at the 406 like a ac110 in canister form. The 406 holds more media but the AC110 moves the water so does it equal out? Who Knows.....this setup has been working nicely I must admit the 06 is so easy it's small compared to the FX5 and cleans out easy I just hate getting the top off, I just know I'm going to break it one of these times :? .
> 
> Razor your tank is awesome!!!! Where did you get those Rocks? The way you have it built you can hardly even tell the Bar is there?


Yeah...it is pretty well hidden. That is my tank with the Holey rocks. My other tanks have different rocks. I took them out and replaced with some different rocks in that tank. I like to re-arrange my tanks every 6 months to a year. The Holey rocks came from my brother who got them for free from a friend who used to own a LFS. The spray bar make a really big difference in current created in your tank with the FX5.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> hawkkerw said:
> 
> 
> > Skinns 4431 I don't think you can go wrong with either. I run both matrix and biomax they both seem to do the job. The matrix will work out cheaper. Seachem is a good company.
> ...


I had never seen those rocks are they like Lava or more of a Coral? I'll bet the Africans love those things? I to move rearrange my tanks a good amount. The river beds up here a very Rocky and you find just awesome stuff every time you go out. I find moving around the caves cuts the aggression in half. My Oscars never hurt each other but sure do like to posture just like a couple bulls. Tell you what you sue don't need to worry about adding any air?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

There are actually 100% pure limestone rocks with a lot of holes and not as jagged as lava rock.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

You know I bet I could go to MT Saint Helens and find all the Lava Rock I could ever want  . But the bright white is awesome helps out with the Africans. We have some rocks here in the river beds which are a blue not as bright as say turquoise but its some beautiful stuff many times it will have coal black running through it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

hawkkerw said:


> You know I bet I could go to MT Saint Helens and find all the Lava Rock I could ever want  . But the bright white is awesome helps out with the Africans. We have some rocks here in the river beds which are a blue not as bright as say turquoise but its some beautiful stuff many times it will have coal black running through it.


I don't really like to use lava rocks because they are so jagged and the fish can really tear each other up with them in the tank.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I went with matrix would I have to use media bag?

I thought about using 4 boxes biomax and then purigen in the top tray.

Matrix I would have to use 4 liters to fill all the baskets correct??


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> hawkkerw said:
> 
> 
> > You know I bet I could go to MT Saint Helens and find all the Lava Rock I could ever want  . But the bright white is awesome helps out with the Africans. We have some rocks here in the river beds which are a blue not as bright as say turquoise but its some beautiful stuff many times it will have coal black running through it.
> ...


Sorry Razor that was a weak attempt at a joke  . Yeah the Lava would not be ideal don't need to add anything they can tear themselves up on. The one I can't understand is the corals that stuff can tear anything up. I had a rip tide throw me onto a reef in the Caribbean spent three days in the hospital with some painful cuts on my legs and sides it can get infected in no time. I guess the saltwater fish it is natural to them. Though I have seen coral in a freshwater tank? The kewl thing about river rocks is that they are almost polished from the water pressure.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Some people use dead coral rock or limestone in tanks. I see it all the time.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

skins4431 said:


> If I went with matrix would I have to use media bag?
> 
> I thought about using 4 boxes biomax and then purigen in the top tray.
> 
> Matrix I would have to use 4 liters to fill all the baskets correct??


I would with the regular Matrix. According to your filter you could use the pond matrix which is larger I use it. The Biomax is also pretty good sized I don't use a bag with it. The biggest worry is the finer particles getting into your impeller which can be nasty as you can imagine.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Some people use dead coral rock or limestone in tanks. I see it all the time.


Yeah you just got me wondering when you mentioned the sharp edges on coral. I suppose this dead coral is processed somehow so it isn't sharp.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been maintaining an FX5 for well over a year now for a client tank and while I agree it does do quite a good job on catching stuff and keeps the water clear, if I had to do it all over again I would have gone with a different brand and 2 canisters instead of 1. I do however like the fact that you can drain a tank with the filter itself, which I recently have been doing and its pretty nice.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

hawkkerw said:


> skins4431 said:
> 
> 
> > If I went with matrix would I have to use media bag?
> ...


I don't have mine bagged and have never had any problems. I usually rinse my new Matrix really well and clean it up a bit. When I load the baskets, I rinse it again and shake it a bit to make sure the little stuff has fallen out. I also rub my hand across the bottom of the basket to see if there are any pieces that are "wanting" to fall out...if so, I help em. Again, no problems doing it this way. But bagging is also an option and not a bad thing to do. There are some good sized bags out there so I'm sure you could find something to work.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

well i went with the biomax so I wouldn't have to worry about the matrix falling through the cracks. I figured it is one less thing that could go wrong.

Ensorcelled...............I have heard of people using their fx5 to change water. Did you buy another output nozzle to snap on with a hose attached to it?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Very happy with my fx5. Keeps my 90 gallon spotless


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

skins4431 said:


> Did you buy another output nozzle to snap on with a hose attached to it?


It comes with 3 output valves. I do the same thing, drain the tank with the canister.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ooo didn't realize that I will be doing the same thing. I'll have to figure out how to get a hose from a sink to my room to fill it up.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my fx5 today!!!!!!!! Now the fun begins


----------

